# hy did you choose name?



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Having seen the wonderful array of names of all the new pups on here I was wondering if there was any special reason why your pup has their name? George is so named as he was born on my late Grandad's birthday and it was the only name we could all agree on . The other choice was Dougal, but he so suits George


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

We chose Pixie because its cute,but my Nanny passed away in feb this year and she was a real Fairy and Pixie lover,she had a flowerfairy passion,bless her...so it just of fitted with her memory...did think of calling the pup Faith which was her middle name,which i love but decided on Pixie...it just suits herx

My mum has no special reason for calling her pup Buffy,just liked it,she is known as Buffles now! and its not because of Buffy the vampire slayer...lol


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

pixie said:


> We chose Pixie because its cute,but my Nanny passed away in feb this year and she was a real Fairy and Pixie lover,she had a flowerfairy passion,bless her...so it just of fitted with her memory...did think of calling the pup Faith which was her middle name,which i love but decided on Pixie...it just suits herx
> 
> My mum has no special reason for calling her pup Buffy,just liked it,she is known as Buffles now! and its not because of Buffy the vampire slayer...lol


That's really sweet about your Nanny xx

I LOVE Buffy TVS 

When considering names for our pup, Max was the first to spring to mind and I suggested it to the family who loved it.. it was then I realised that the dog in The Grinch is called Max (I hate that dam film!!) but it was too late as it had already stuck!

I did suggest Gobo, Dougal, Ambrosias (Labryinth)... Harry likes Gromit and has decided that our next dog will be called that...!! I am not keen lol xx


----------



## Jane (Mar 2, 2011)

I bought Betty four days before Christmas, there were two pups left and as they wanted them ideally to leave before Christmas, they reduced the price by £200.00 - hence she was a bargain. 'Bargain Betty'

Jane


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

I really struggle when it comes to girls names, the only one I really like is "Lilly" but we have already decided that when we have a baby girl that is going to be her name. The closest thing that I found just as pretty was Tilly, hense she got the name!

The only thing is now that we are getting closer to wanting kids and it's going to be odd having a Lilly and a Tilly in the same house!! >.<


----------



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

My favorite name has been Emily since I could remember, but my daughter had to be named after somebody whose name started with a "D" and then I went on to have 2 boys, so there went "Emily". When I picked a girl puppy, I knew i would finally be able to use my favorite name!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Before selecting Rufus from the litter we had decided on the name Merlin. As we drove away we all agreed that he just wasn't a Merlin. Five minutes later I suddenly shouted out 'Rufus' and everyone said 'yes!'. So Rufus it was.

Basil, as most of you know, was given a working name by JD of 'Bumble'. As I often shorten names when training and doing agility I couldn't see myself being able to shout 'Bum' across the course! ....so had to think of another suitable name. I felt Basil had a similar comedic appeal and also had an 's' sound in the name. I like dogs to have an 's' in their name. It's a sound that they like and respond well to. 

So......Rufus Doofus and Basil Bumble .....to use their elongated names!

Karen xx


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

i have no idea how or why i came to pick the name Flossy, from day one of looking for a cockapoo( which took about 6 months) i just knew i wanted a back girl and would call her Flossy, it suits her so much


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Before selecting Rufus from the litter we had decided on the name Merlin. As we drove away we all agreed that he just wasn't a Merlin. Five minutes later I suddenly shouted out 'Rufus' and everyone said 'yes!'. So Rufus it was.
> 
> Basil, as most of you know, was given a working name by JD of 'Bumble'. As I often shorten names when training and doing agility I couldn't see myself being able to shout 'Bum' across the course! ....so had to think of another suitable name. I felt Basil had a similar comedic appeal and also had an 's' sound in the name. I like dogs to have an 's' in their name. It's a sound that they like and respond well to.
> 
> ...


That so made me laugh!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Eddie was originally Teddy Baa Baa, which my husband refused to use so we just changed it to the nearest sounding - Eddie.

P.S. we still call him Eddie Baa Baa but don't tell Graham!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

We had a couple of name like Molly and Evie, but when we bought Millie home, I just felt she was a Millie. I like names that end in ie or y so that you can almost sing their name.

I must say, it did sound strange saying her name to her to start with, but soon got used to it. Did that happen to anyone else, or is it a quirk of mine!


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

well as we live in Birmingham and wispa is chocolate coloured it just had to be Cadbury related name! lol  she is as scrummy as a chocolate wispa too


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for your replies, have enjoyed reading


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

*Luna*

Luna was easy. When I saw her crescent shaped White mark on her muzzle, I immediately thought of the moon. Harri and I had been coming up with names and she liked names ending in "a" but had a different one in mind. 

Unbeknown to me, on the Thursday before we chose her, Harri asked Charlie if he preferred Luna or her name. He chose Luna so Harri then said "We'll not tell Daddy that then" but Luna grew other and as soon as we knew we could have her, that was it because it so suited her. 

If we'd ended up with another pup, who knows but we got our Luna. 

Mr Harri


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi (short for Obiwan Kenobi) was named by Star Wars mad son. He wanted Darth Vader as soon as he knew we were getting a black pup  and I had offered the choice of Rex as in Captain Rex (of Star Wars Clone Wars series..the kids love it) but then Obiwan sprang to mind and initially I agreed begrudgingly but now I love the name


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

After we had chosen Rascal but before he was named we all thought of names, some ridiculous , chosen by teenage sons ( Snoop Doggy Dog one of them ) but in the running were Dylan and Dougal, final decision made by youngest son of Rascal and the older ones said 'yeah, Dizzy Rascal'. 
Zack decided Rascal Dylan was the official version, altho many variations now eg
Rascal roo, Roo dog, Rasky, little pup, and poncy poodle !
Scamp was mine from day 1 and I knew that was his name - he gets called big dog, as he's a heffalump (45 lbs ), Scampadoodle, Scampi, and Scruffy Scamp !


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

all our girls were all named before we picked them up. we went through baby name books and just kept coming back to Gypsy, trying to Imagen shouting it in the park etc

Inca was the name of a white dog in a news report and i thought it suited a black dog better. 

Echo was hard as she wasn't born yet we just knew that we wanted a B&W, we were thinking of black and whit theams, like panda, chess, checkers, etc but we came up with Echo and it was perfect in my mind as i was thinking she would be white with an Echo of black if that makes since. 

i had said i didn't like the name Delta, when we were talking about names if we got a 4 cockapoo. then we saw Delta and it was just perfect for some reason it matched her colour.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am terrible at making decisions and we have to do family polls to name our dogs .. I pick 5 of my favourite names then we all votes .. at this stage I would be happy with any of the names selected .. I just can’t make that final decision .. 

We often talk about new puppy names and I always have a few names floating around in my head .. yep I am that far cockapoo’ed 

Voting is the only way for me ... it is so hard .. and the names have to complement each other, not sound too similar and sound ok when shouted across the field by me or hubby .. 

There are some great cockapoo names on this forum ..


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

The name Blossom was chosen by my 6yr old daughter and I basically didn't get a say even tho I tried swaying her with all the pretty names I had wrote down but she wouldn't budge. On our first visit to see her my heart melted and I really thought she looked like a little Blossom - the girl did good lol, although some of the names my daughter thought of before fixing herself on Blossom were a bit frightening..eg Disney Princess names, random sentences like cute sweet heart cupcake!! hmmm glad I wont have to shout that out across a field!!


----------



## mel (Jun 29, 2011)

We each choose a name and put in a hat. For Ozzie we were in Australia staying with relatives, so all the names had an Australian flavour, I chose Sydney, but Ozzie was the one that came out of the hat!
For our wheaten, my son (3 at the time) was a big fan of monsters Inc , and wanted to call him mike. Luckily teddy came out of the hat on that occasion!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau belongs to my 17 year old daughter and so the decision was entirely hers! At first she liked Tallulah but when she tried calling Beau it on the day we brought her home it seemed too long and it would get shortened to Tally anyway so as she loves bows she decided on Beau though someone said it was a boys name and nearly put her off it but after some research we found it was unisex so Beau it was


----------

